# Gmail changes? can't stay logged into multiple accounts?



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 13, 2011)

Gmail changed somethings (gmail is now more like google accounts). So I noticed I cannot stay logged into multiple gmail accounts in different tabs or instances of my browser. Anyone know a work around or has this improvement made life harder rather than better?


----------



## Michael (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmmm. I just assumed that I wouldn't be able to do that anyway.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 13, 2011)

I can. It just looks a bit different. Click the drop down arrow on the upper right next to your email address, then click "switch accounts" and the others show up.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 13, 2011)

It only lists the one account for that login. I checked the other and it is the same way.


----------



## fishingpipe (Jun 13, 2011)

Under the drop down menu where your name/email is listed in the upper right is the selection "Account Settings." Under the Personal Settings section is a list of items, including "Multiple Sign-In." You can edit your preference there. The recent Google changes made that default to "Off" so you need to switch it back on.

I think that's what you're looking for!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 13, 2011)

That did it. Thanks very much.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 13, 2011)

Brethren, thanks for the tip. How long has Gmail had this feature? I guess I just assumed you couldn't view multiple accounts in the same browser. 

I've been a Gmail user since 2005. But I use Thunderbird for much of my business and other important email and I haven't carefully followed developments with the Labs or the new Gmail features as they roll out. I use Thunderbird because to me it's easier to view mail from multiple accounts that way and because it seems to be the best way to store and view old emails that I've imported from defunct accounts and old emails that I've moved from other computers. I've lost emails in the cloud in the past and want to try to avoid that as much as possible as well. I know that you can view email from any account that has POP access in Gmail. That would be fine if it didn't show your gmail address in the header when you send email from the other accounts. Or has this changed as well? 

I do see that you can't be logged into more than one account and view Google Documents in both accounts at the same time without using a different browser or at least without jumping through some more hoops.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know. I have always been able to have my gmail accounts open in separate browser tabs to keep an eye on them. Today, there was some note that my accounts had been updated and were now more like full google accounts and as noted above the default to view multiple accounts had been turned off. Not sure what the limitations are. I never had any problem until today.


----------



## fishingpipe (Jun 13, 2011)

Pilgrim said:


> How long has Gmail had this feature?




I'm not sure, either, sorry to say. I've known it was a feature for several months now, but that isn't very telling.


----------

